# Beginning Weight Training ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

For the most part, articles about beginner’s training aren’t terribly popular. This is because, with literally no exception I have ever run into in nearly 20 years of doing this, everybody thinks that they are more advanced than they are. It’s simply human nature, nobody wants to think of themselves as a beginner or noob. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

